

Microsoft to recognize OSS contributions for MVP program - keithwarren
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ChangesInTheMicrosoftMVPProgramMVPsForOpenSourceContributions.aspx

======
keithwarren
This is a great step as the requirements for the MVP program were pretty
stale, the majority I met who had been invited to be an MVP actively sought to
keep up a public profile in order to maintain status rather than actually
being a valuable professional.

